# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Unico taller de hipnosis teatral en Cataluña

## Jeff

Este Sábado 9 y Domingo 10, se llevara a cabo el *único taller de hipnosis teatral* en Sant Feliu de Llobregat.

Si estas interesado contactar con el organizador Manuel Sanchez Rodriguez (Magnolo) info@magnolo.net

¡Que los que ya han pasado por este taller, que comenten!

Luego no diga que no te hemos avisado!!!

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Ritxi

Si te gusta ver o hacer la hipnosis teatral no os lo perdaís

Y para los que no creaís en la hipnosis este es vuestro momento!


Realmente es espectacular  :117:  es que Jeff decia duermete... Y SE DORMIAN!!

----------


## Tracer

Podriais comentar un poco los horarios?

----------


## MagNity

si es que no se puede escoger un día que no este trabajando!!! xDDD
Jeff, mucha suerte y muchos animos, que se que tus talleres y conferencias son impresionantes!!!

----------


## Jeff

Caramba moderadores, administrador y señores de este gran foro. ¡SIGO SIN RECIBIR LOS AVISOS DE RESPUESTAS! ni configurándolos! :O10: 

Los horarios del taller, pues como lo he puesto: Magnolo es quien lo organiza. Pero si bien me recuerdo y no me equivoco es desde las 10:30 hasta las 16:00 el Sábado y desde las 11:00 hasta las 15:30/16:00 el Domingo. Total 8/9 horas. Con posible que dure un poco más por los "break" que haremos para lo que es comer, baño y los fumadores que deberan descargar adrenalina de vez en cuando.

Quedan poco puestos, asi que no te lo pienses dos veces ya que por Cataluña no tengo previsto otro taller de momento.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

